
Show HN: Find samosas near me (try on mobile) - lappet
https://samosasnearme.com
======
slantyyz
I kinda had doubts clicking on the link, but the results are pretty accurate
for me.

I live in a suburb outside of Toronto, Canada that has a lot of east Asian
food options. I assumed that the search would be US-centric.

Nice work.

~~~
lappet
Hey there, thanks for trying it out. It uses Yelp's API, so it will work only
in countries where Yelp has a presence.

------
mithrilmaker
Very cool! Can we include custom search? I want to search for pancakes, boba
or bikes you know

~~~
lappet
Yes, that can be done

------
bbcbasic
I had doubts clicking on the link and they were justified. No results in
Sydney.

~~~
lappet
Sorry :( this uses Yelp's API.

What do you use in Sydney?

~~~
bbcbasic
I'd try aggregating the various food deliveries like Ubereats, Foodora,
Menulog, Deliveroo etc.

However I was being tougue in cheek, with a 20m population it probably not
worth focusing on Australia first. Wait until you are a unicorn.

------
lappet
I apologize, but this will only work in countries where Yelp has a presence

------
abvishek
doesn't work in india (: have to find smaosas myself

------
dasistdaniel
what about the metric system? just use km's like everyone else!

